# Schwimmteich geht sowas?



## denkem (26. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,

bin neu im Forum und noch recht frisch mit dem Thema Schwimmteich 
Durch einen Besuch bei einem Kollegen mit Schwimteich bin ich auf die Idee gekommen das mir sowas auch gut gefallen würde.

Hab mich mal durch die SuFu gehangelt aber noch nicht das gefunden was ich suche

Meine Rahmen Bedingungen sehen wie folgt aus :
-Mein Garten ist groß und Platz ist kein Problem. ca (50mx30m)
-zwei "kleine" Kinder (1 & 6 Jahre alt)
-das Budget ist klein 
-ich habe einen Hund der für sein leben gern badet 

ich hatte mir vorgestellt den Teich "einfach" ausbaggern zu lassen.
Ich möchte keine Platte gießen oder Wände bauen.Um Geld zu sparen.
Das bedeute dann wohl das ich ein relativ flaches Gefälle wählen muss damit nichts rutscht.

Der Zugang zum Pool sollte ebenfalls möglichst flach verlaufen und evtl mit Sand oder Kies belegt sein damit der Hund die Folie nicht verletzt und die Kinder im Uferbereich spielen können.

Jetzt frage ich mich geht sowas ? Hat das schon jemand gemacht?

Wo mache ich ein Pflanzzone oder evtl besser in einem separatem Becken machen?
Was muss mann an Technik umgedingt haben?
Wie groß sollte mann den Teich machen damit mann gut darin schwimmen und planschen kann?

Hoffe ich hab mich halbwegs verständlich ausgedrückt 

DANKE !


----------



## Koiteich2013 (26. Aug. 2016)

Fahr am besten zu naturagart nach ibbenbühren und lass dir mal das ganze erklären.
ZEichnung und Erklärung sind kostenlos. 
Das Alter Deiner Kinder würde mich abhalten. Du kannst die nicht mehr alleine in den garten lassen


----------



## Erin (26. Aug. 2016)

Oder man trennt den Bereich des Schwimmteiches ab  Schwimmen lernen ist natürlich oberstes Gebot!
Unsere Nachbarn haben auch einen riesigen Schwimmteich, da planschen die Kinder den ganzen Sommer, der ist aber auch vom übrigen Garten abgetrennt.


----------



## schimpjansen (26. Aug. 2016)

Ich glaube das das mit der Folie irgendwann nicht mehr geht .Gerade mit Hund .Und das Budget wird ein grosses sein müssen wenn du was großes baust .Du brauchst Technik für die Filterung (Vorfilter Filterkeller und und und )des Wassers und ganz ohne Beton und Schalungssteinen wird das alles nichts. Ist meine Meinung .Du kannst zum Beispiel die ganze Folie von innen vermörteln aber ich bin da kein Fan von und es wird auch teuer bei einer größe die du anstrebst. Denke 8 x 4 Meter unter dem mit flachem einstieg ist das nix .Hier sind aber bestimmt auch einige Leute die dir besser helfen können.

Besten Gruß


----------



## denkem (26. Aug. 2016)

Das mit dem einzäunen des Teichs hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt.Ist aber soweit kein Problem weil der Teich nicht direkt in den Garten kommt sonder auf einer nicht genutzten Weide am Rand vom Garten enstehen soll.Also Zaun ist auch für mich ein muss.
Mein Kolleg hat einen 2,2m x 8 m Teich der erschien mir ..etwas klein


----------



## teichinteressent (26. Aug. 2016)

Wo groß ist 'kleines Budget'?
Mit Folie und Filteranlage landet man irgendwo zwischen 2 und 4 Tausend Einheiten. Den späteren Stromverbrauch auch nicht vergessen.


----------



## denkem (29. Aug. 2016)

Tja wie groß ist das Budget ? 
Gute Frage  so Teuer wie nötig und so günstig wie möglich.
Mit 5K€ hat ich schon gerechnet weniger ist aber auch OK 

Ist es eigentlich tatsächlich günstiger keine Wände zu stellen oder frisst mir dann das mehr an Folie das ich benötige die Einsparung wieder auf ?

Hat hier schon jemand einen Teich mit flachem Einstieg gebaut?
Kann man für den Einstieg und zum Schutz der Folie Sand verwenden oder rutscht der ab oder ist nicht gut für die Wasserqualität?


Danke!


----------



## Niklas123456 (29. Aug. 2016)

Hallo ich habe ein Schwimmteich Hunde Pool. Schau mal in mein Profil. 
Ich kann dir nur raten, das du PE Folie nimmst. PVC Folie geht bei einem Hund und seinen Krallen so schnell kaputt.
PE und nix muss geschützt werden. 2 mm PE HD Folie verlegen lassen mit schweißen Ca 22 Euro der Quadratmeter.
Dann brauchst du eine Filteranlage und Skimmer und Pumpen usw, damit der Druck und die Haare von Hund schnell aus dem Teich rauskommen. 
Ich habe alles selber gemacht bis auf die Folie und ich war schon bei über 9000 Euro. Ich kann dir nur raten wenn du sowas machen möchtest, mach es nicht zu billig. Dann baust du den Teich zu 100 Prozent nochmal und nochmal und dann wird es richtig teuer. Gruß Niklas


----------



## Dudelsax (29. Aug. 2016)

Hallo denkem,
ich habe auch einen Schwimmteich mit den Maßen 12m x 5m + Pflanzenzone und meine,dass ist schon so die untere Grenze zum schwimmen.
Ich habe alle Arbeiten vom Ausbaggern über Folie verlegen - bis hin zu der Technik - selber gemacht (Filtertonne gekauft) und bin so schon bei ca. 5000.- gelandet.Bei keinen Kindern sollte man sehr vorsichtig sein,wenn diese noch nicht schwimmen können, denn wenn diese sich unbemerkt Zugang verschaffen,könnte das Böse ausgehen.Auch ein eingezäunter Teich darf für kleine Kinder nicht ohne Aufsicht zugänglich sein,d.h.der Zaun muss mind. 120 cm - 150 cm hoch und die Pforte verschlossen sein, damit auch andere Kinder sich nicht unbefugten Zutritt verschaffen können.Letztentlich bist du/ihr dafür verantwortlich,wenn da was passiert.
Ich will hier nun nicht Panikmache betreiben, sondern nur an die Verantwortung eines Teichbauers appelieren.Man muss halt nicht nur an die Kosten denken.
Dieses ist meine ganz persönliche Meinung.

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## Rhabanus (29. Aug. 2016)

Hi denkem,
nimm PE-Folie und dein Hund kann krallen, wie er will....
Mit Kindern - hhmmm. Unser Kleiner wird jetzt 5 und so richtig wohl ist mir nicht dabei. Schwimmkurs vor 2  Monaten hat augenscheinlich nix gebracht. Jetzt lernt er am Objekt....
Budget war inmitten meiner Planungsphase auch klein. Bis ich gemerkt habe: _*Ganz oder gar nicht.*_ Dann haben wir uns ein Kredit aufgenommen. Will nämlich nur einen Teich in meinem Leben bauen.
Wenn du willst, schau auch mal in meine Doku. (BTW, Bau ist noch nicht fertig)
LG Michael


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Aug. 2016)

Hallo denkem,

Ich habe meinem Schwimmteich nach Naturagart gebaut, er ist 20,5 m lang und die breiteste Stelle beträgt 11m. Ich habe zusätzlich einen seperaten Filtergraben mit Wasserpflanzen zur Teichklärung, und die Folie ist vermörtelt. Sämtliche Ufer sind abgestuft und schräg.

Hier ein paar Bilder der Bauphase.
       

Bis auf die Baggerarbeiten  wurde der Teich in Eigenleistung erstellt. Die Baukosten betrugen dennoch ca.15k Euro


----------



## buzzi (30. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,

ich denke, es kommt immer darauf an, was man haben will. Ich habe meinen Teich auch mit Minibudget gebaut. Ohne Mauern, mein Untergrund ist Lehm  da waren sogar 90° Wände drin. Da rutscht nix. Bei reinem Sand würde ich das allerdings nicht machen. Ich habe EPDM Folie verlegt und am Grund noch eine billige sandfarbene Folie drüber fixiert, damit es nicht so nach schwarzem Loch aussieht. Das "Planschbecken und der Einstieg ist mit Vlies auf der Folie vermörtelt und etwas 2/8 Kies bestreut. Das hält jetzt die 8. Saison und sicher noch ein paar weitere. Da hat sich nicht viel verändert. Auch Filtergedöns habe ich nur wenig, einen Skimmer mit Solarpumpe betrieben. Dafür muss ich 2-3 mal im Jahr den Boden absaugen. Aber wenn mann den Schmodder vorher mit einem langen Besen etwas zusammenkehrt, ist das eine Sache von einer halben Stunde. Bei einem größeren Teich würde ich evtl. dann doch einen Bodenablauf einplanen, den man zwischendurch mal aktivieren kann. Und zum Thema Größe: mein Schwimmbereich ist etwa 5x5,5m, aber mit meiner "Schwimmstrippe" kann ich stundenlang auf der Stelle schwimmen 
Kosten waren übrigens etwa 3500,- Euro, die größten Brocken: Folie 1300,- , Aushub 800,- , Brücke und Pflanzen je etwa 500,- Euronen. Vor allem bei den Pflanzen nicht sparen damit der Teich schnell ins Gleichgewicht kommt.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## troll20 (30. Aug. 2016)

Na Sven da siehst wo du noch sparen könntest.  Pflanzen gibt es hier gerade zu Hauff und Aushub von Hand 
Aber im Ernst, genau so hab ich 2004 auch gebaut, sch.... Lehmboden. Erst klebt er am Spaten und wenn er durchgetrocknet ist geht es nur noch mit Spitzhacke und Handfeger weiter. 
Selbst die Filterung ist aus 2ter Hand aber sie Funktioniert. 
Nur die Entscheidung was man wie machen will und wer es dann ausführt musst du selber treffen


----------



## efrainhowe (4. Jan. 2017)

trampelkraut das sieht unglaublich gut aus! Wie kostspielig war das ganze nach der Fertigstellung?  Wirklich schön!


----------



## teichinteressent (4. Jan. 2017)

> Wie kostspielig war das ganze nach der Fertigstellung?



Dann lies den Beitrag nochmal!


----------



## troll20 (4. Jan. 2017)

efrainhowe schrieb:


> trampelkraut das sieht unglaublich gut aus! Wie kostspielig war das ganze nach der Fertigstellung?  Wirklich schön!





trampelkraut schrieb:


> Die Baukosten betrugen dennoch ca.15k Euro


Noch Fragen


----------

